
Airbnb to Ban Party Houses - caseyf7
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-02/airbnb-to-ban-party-houses-after-halloween-shooting-ceo-says
======
caseyf7
Airbnb is “expanding manual screening of high-risk reservations flagged by our
risk detection technology,” and it’s “creating a dedicated ‘party house’ rapid
response team,” Chesky said. He’s directed Margaret Richardson to oversee the
new team and initiated a 10-day review to kick start the process.

